

Secret History of Silicon Valley - krn
http://steveblank.com/secret-history/

======
iterationx
Summary up to minute 37: After World War II the DoD partners with
Universities, especially Stanford.

~~~
morganw
There's a lot more to it than that. Terman encouraged students and professors
to take the research they did at Stanford (on the DoD's dime) and found
companies to mostly build electronic warfare equipment for the NSA/CIA/Air
Force. Blank's painting the picture of the magnitude of the crisis that drove
the development then vs. the profit motive that drives it now is worth the
time.

Blank's diagram of semiconductor companies that came from Shockley through the
Fairchild Traitorous Eight is blurry at Flash-Slideshare and in the PDF, but
another version of that story showing the connections of Zilog, National Semi,
Cirrus and Cypress is at Business Week
<http://www.businessweek.com/pdfs/fairkid.pdf>

------
mitko
what the hell is he talking about at 5:40

 _Germany and Russia (soviet union at the time) attacked Poland in September
1939_

he loses all credibility about history when he makes such egregious mistake
during the first 5 minutes of the talk.

~~~
Duff
What mistake? The Soviet invasion started a couple of weeks after the German
invasion.

~~~
mitko
he makes it sound that they were allies - they signed a non-aggression pact to
divide the area between themselves - the two biggest bullies in the region.

~~~
Duff
They were more like allies than enemies at that point. The pact carved up
Polish (and other nations) territory a few weeks in advance of the German
invasion.

~~~
stcredzero
Well, the kind of allies who are looking for the prime opportunity to knife
each other in the back because they think the other is a egregious evil that
has no honor nor deserves to quarter.

If it wasn't for this mutual utter disdain, the allies might not have won
WWII.

~~~
Duff
This happens all of the time. Unfortunately, that's the reality of
international politics.

